# Can I age cigars in a Xikar Humidor bag?



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Will cigars age in these humidor bags like Xikar or Fuente or do they require the cedar of a wood humidor to properly age? My wood humidors are so inconsistent and so I just leave them in cello, put them in a humidor bag and then into my wood humidors.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Would you leave a humi device in each bag? Some of those bags are only good for 90 days or something like that.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> Would you leave a humi device in each bag? Some of those bags are only good for 90 days or something like that.


Yes, I leave that little bag filled with crystals that puff up with humidor solution in each bag.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I suppose those bags would be good for short term. I doubt that you really want to use them for ageing. I used a couple of those bags for a while, till I got my first humi. I could tell a big difference in the cigars once I went to just a humi. Are you using the poly solution?


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

yes. I've tried re-seasoning my humidors, but it's so inconsistent. It drives me nuts and am looking for an easier solution other than renting a cigar locker at a shop!

Maybe I'll get those sealed plastic travel humidors and just put a bunch of cedar sticks and linings in it instead. At least those are airtight and more consistent. :fencing:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not a humi expert like some on here but I haven't heard a lot of good things bout the solution. Seems like a lot of people say it's very inaccurate. That may be the problem. You may try buyin a couple of boveda packs and throwing them in there and see if it stabilizes. Most people on here use beads or kitty litter(which is not exspensive). hurf and turf seems to be the resident expert on humi's.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Do yourself a big favor until you can buy a humidor that is worth the money. Get a large tupperador and lay cedar sheets on the bottom or put a cigar box in there and put your cigars in the box. I have tupperadors that are deep and pretty good size where I can place 3 cigar boxes in...I put a lot of singles in those boxes and then put either a hygro or beads in there and it works perfect. Cigars age just fine in there. Ziploc or Humi bags are just a temporary fix until you put them in a reliable environment.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Do yourself a big favor until you can buy a humidor that is worth the money. Get a large tupperador and lay cedar sheets on the bottom or put a cigar box in there and put your cigars in the box. I have tupperadors that are deep and pretty good size where I can place 3 cigar boxes in...I put a lot of singles in those boxes and then put either a hygro or beads in there and it works perfect. Cigars age just fine in there. Ziploc or Humi bags are just a temporary fix until you put them in a reliable environment.


Thank GOd. Finally, a voice of reason.

First off, "aging" _begins _at 5yrs. Let's get that straight. Anything less is "resting".

Next, "aging" cigars in anything plastic is folly and highly UN-recommended. For "aging" you need wood, time, low temp, good ventilation and very, very consistent rH.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Thank GOd. Finally, a voice of reason.
> 
> First off, "aging" _begins _at 5yrs. Let's get that straight. Anything less is "resting".
> 
> Next, "aging" cigars in anything plastic is folly and highly UN-recommended. For "aging" you need wood, time, low temp, good ventilation and very, very consistent rH.


OK, I guess I mean "resting". No WAY I can let cigars age for 5 years before smoking! I can barely let them rest for a month!! :smoke:

Can I "rest" them in the bags?


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Get a small tupperware or rubbermaid container. They will keep better. Don't forget the spanish cedar sheets.


----------



## hoser45 (Jun 8, 2009)

1029henry said:


> Get a small tupperware or rubbermaid container. They will keep better. Don't forget the spanish cedar sheets.


Better than in humidor bags in my wood humidor?


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, IMHO.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Aging = years. Sure it can occur in a bag.. but it's moreso "age" takes a bit of time.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I would say no to aging in the bags. The locker at the shop is a good idea if it is cheap and that is where you smoke most otherwise I would look at getting a new humidor or finding a way to seal your current one.

I have a locker at my local shop I keep a couple of sticks in it and my scotch. I got it mainly to keep my scotch.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

hoser45 said:


> Can I "rest" them in the bags?


If you're talking a month, or so, I don't see why not. Just make sure there's no hint of plastic odor and you should be fine. Try to harvest some cedar inserts from a local B&M if you want to hedge your bets.


----------

